# Nootropil



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

Anyone take this ? Its also known as Piracetam. I've been taking it for the last 2 days not much change but it has made my sleep alittle off. Like 4 hours of sleep feel like 24 hours.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

...


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Jeremy these are *possible* side effects, which all medications have.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive never taken piracetam all i know about it is that it's one of the so called smart drugs that's supposed to improve cognitive function. It's prescribed in europe but not in north america. Why that is i dont know.

The side effects that jeremy listed occur in about 1 out of a 1000 people so i wouldnt be to worried.

Here's a link with abit of info on piracetam. It also has a few personal experiences about it. http://www.erowid.org/smarts/piracetam/piracetam.shtml


----------



## Englihs (Oct 18, 2006)

I've taken piracetam before, it's not unusual to not feel the effects in the first couple days, as it takes awhile for it to build up in the body. How much are you taking, and are you taking it with a source of choline? Choline bitrate is common to take with piracetam, but other, more palpable sources of choline are Lecithin and Alpha GPC. The reasoning behind this is preventing headaches as piracetam by itself will give you a mild headache.

Heres a quick rundown:



> Piracetam (pronounced pih-rass-ih-tam) or 4-oxo-pyrrolidine is a supposed "smart drug" that enhances your memory and exhibits mild CNS stimulation.
> 
> Effects: immediate effects include mild stimulation and added vividness to mental imagery. Some users report increased mental activity during sleep. Longer term effects include increasingly vivid memory, rich dreams, overall improvement in motivation.
> 
> ...


All in all, I found it to be very good at lessening my continual brain fog.


----------

